# Zuckmückenlarven



## Doris (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen
Wie ja einige schon wissen, (aus dem Chat) haben wir uns einen Teich angelegt. Am WE haben wir 3 Koi und ca. 14 Moderliesschen reingesetzt.
Nun habe ich gestern unseren Filter gereinigt, und voller Entsetzen gesehen, dass sich im letzten, (also in der 8. Matte) kleine rote Zuckmückenlarven tummelten.
Es waren nur ca. 6 kleine Viecher, aber aus den 6 können ja schnell mehr werden. 
Nun hab ich auch gelesen, dass das ein Anzeichen ist (sein soll), wenn das Wasser zu wenig Sauerstoff hat.
Nun meine Frage: Sind eigentlich in jedem Teich so kleine Viecher, oder kommen sie nur in nicht optimal "eingestellten" Teichen vor???
Und wie bestimme ich den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers???
Um unsere anderen Wasserwerte zu bestimmen haben wir ein Wassertestset für ph, KH, GH, No² und CO².


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2005)

Moin Doris,

immo habe ich net allzuviel Zeit, deswegen habe ich dir mal schnell einen Link rausgesucht, da hast Du schonmal was zu lesen   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckmücken


P.S.
Den Sauerstoffgehalt kannst Du über Tröpfchentests messen....natürlich gibts auch was Elektronisches oder Teststreifen etc. 
Ich persönlich benutze den Tröpfchentest von JBL.


----------



## Doris (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. So wie ich den Bericht verstanden habe , gibt es in jedem Gewässer diese Zuckmückenlarven. Ist ja schon mal beruhigend. Auf jeden Fall werde ich weiterhin ein Auge drauf haben. Und wegen dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser .... da wirds bald einen Tröpfchentest bei uns geben!!!


----------

